# She ate a Wendy's chocolate frosty..



## NCKevin (Aug 28, 2009)

and I don't know whether to be sad or amused.

It's been in the past 3 hours and she is just as energetic and normal as ever. I've just given her the normal evening feeding of TOTW bison & venison.

All I can do is hope for the best. Comments appreciated!


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

The fat and sugar is likely worse than what little chocolate was in it. Lactose isn't good either.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I would be ready for ether liquid poo or barf...and maybe both 

or she might be just fine......some dogs handle dairy better then others


----------



## NCKevin (Aug 28, 2009)

I was concerned about the chocolate.

It was definitely a mistake. I was looking forward to that frosty myself! I had to leave her in the car for a while and when I returned everything except the spoon and the lid was gone.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Just like most things dogs will react differently.....some dogs can tolerate higher amounts of things.....what could kill or make one dog really sick might not faze another dog......now I would strongly advise against this but my step mom had an old beagle mix that got 5 m&ms every night before bed as her "treat"....and that dog lived to be 15


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your Frosty...

I would advocate frequent potty breaks for a while though...lol


----------



## NCKevin (Aug 28, 2009)

pugmom said:


> Just like most things dogs will react differently.....some dogs can tolerate higher amounts of things.....what could kill or make one dog really sick might not faze another dog......now I would strongly advise against this but my step mom had an old beagle mix that got 5 m&ms every night before bed as her "treat"....and that dog lived to be 15


That's just funny, no offense meant!

Labsnothers and pugmom - thank you. I'm thinking she may manage to pull through this.

Shaina, thank you. I will be on the lookout.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

NCKevin said:


> That's just funny, no offense meant!
> 
> Labsnothers and pugmom - thank you. I'm thinking she may manage to pull through this.
> 
> Shaina, thank you. I will be on the lookout.


No offense taken......my step mom was crazy as a loon with that dog.....she never was able to have children of her own so that was her baby.......I'm not even sure if that dog ever even ate dog food....I know for a fact that she got what ever we had for dinner in her own bowl and HAD to have ice cubes in her water


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Ya I think you may end up with a dog who has the runs! My yorkie(she been passed for 2 years now) ate half of one of those 1lb Hershey bars you get at Valentines time. My bro left it on the floor. Nothing bad ever happened and after that I was guilty of also sharing M&M's. LOL


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

Ok, you guys might all think I'm crazy or may somehow be related to pugsmom's step mom in some way, but whenever I go out shopping with Sadie and Kina, we always stop at Dairy queen and they both get an Ice Cream cone!


----------



## NCKevin (Aug 28, 2009)

Kina_A said:


> Ok, you guys might all think I'm crazy or may somehow be related to pugsmom's step mom in some way, but whenever I go out shopping with Sadie and Kina, we always stop at Dairy queen and they both get an Ice Cream cone!


But surely not chocolate ice cream?

MoosMom, a half a pound of chocolate? I don't know if there are doggie emergency rooms, but I would have found one if there were.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Funny stories!

Just FYI...it's COCOA in chocolate that causes the problems..the darker the chocolate (say baking chocolate v milk chocolate) the more serious the risk. Cracker has eaten some Coffee Crisps before with no issues, but the time she got the big bar of 85% cocoa I had to induce vomiting etc...

I doubt there is much cocoa (or even real chocolate) in a frosty...I too would have been more disappointed I didn't get any than worried about it making the dog sick.

Happy poo scooping!


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

Awww I'm too late, everyone else already answered.

Pugsmom I LOVE the m&m's story. I have such a cute, sweet picture playing in my head of that precious little pug eating her nightly m&m's.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

SandyPuppy said:


> Awww I'm too late, everyone else already answered.
> 
> Pugsmom I LOVE the m&m's story. I have such a cute, sweet picture playing in my head of that precious little pug eating her nightly m&m's.


LOL...switch out pug with half blind fat beagle mix ...but she was a sweet girl


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

pugmom said:


> LOL...switch out pug with half blind fat beagle mix ...but she was a sweet girl


ooh! sorry i got it mixed up. Even sweeter though!


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

I think Frosty's are just chocolate flavor..no real chocolate to them..lol..i believe it's the same with soft serve ice cream. I think it's artificial chocolate. I could be wrong, worth a google..

Noodles ate a hershey bar once. Vet told me to mix a bit of charcoal in his water and it'd induce vomiting. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

NCKevin said:


> But surely not chocolate ice cream?
> 
> MoosMom, a half a pound of chocolate? I don't know if there are doggie emergency rooms, but I would have found one if there were.


no, not chocolate ice cream.


----------



## bully (Sep 16, 2009)

NCKevin said:


> I was concerned about the chocolate.


Don't think there is any real chocolate in one


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

Frosty ingredients from their website:

Milk, Sugar, Corn Syrup, Whey, Nonfat Dry Milk, Cocoa (processed with alkali), Guar Gum, Mono and Diglycerides, Cellulose Gum, Carrageenan, Calcium Sulfate, Disodium Phosphate, Artificial and Natural Flavoring, Vitamin A Palmitate. CONTAINS: MILK

Cocoa is way down there, below the corn syrup and whey even. I wouldn't stress too much. Now....reading the ingredients makes it seem a little less appetizing to ME, but it is fast food, so oh well.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Small Frosty™
Milk, Sugar, Cream, Nonfat Dry Milk, Corn Syrup, Whey, Cocoa, Dextrose, Guar Gum, Cellulose Gum, Mono and Diglycerides, Carrageenan, Disodium Phosphate, Artificial and Natural Flavors. CONTAINS: MILK.

Calories 330
Calories from Fat 70
Total Fat 8g
Saturated 5g
Cholesterol 35mg

I doubt there is enough cocoa powder to be a problem, a couple ounces would kill a dog Sassy's size but an ounce of cocoa powder is quite a lot. Somewhere in my bookmarks is the link to the National Geographic chocolate calculator but it is hiding right now. Sassy ate 3 pounds of milk chocolate her first week with us. She vomited before we got in the door and at the vet's but was still high as a kite for several long days. I was completely paranoid about chocolate after that and when we dropped an M&M it would be hunted down so she didn't get it.

I suspect the large number of extra calories and possibly the milk will cause trouble. Cutting down the food given might help with the first. I looked this up because I wondered if this would have anything good in it at all. Guess so, milk is the first ingredient!


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

Kathyy said:


> Small Frosty™
> Milk, Sugar, Cream, Nonfat Dry Milk, Corn Syrup, Whey, Cocoa, Dextrose, Guar Gum, Cellulose Gum, Mono and Diglycerides, Carrageenan, Disodium Phosphate, Artificial and Natural Flavors. CONTAINS: MILK.
> 
> Calories 330
> ...


Now that is interesting! The ingredients I listed are from the "original chocolate frosty" from Wendy's US site. How can their "small frosty" have cream as the third ingredient but the one I listed has corn syrup?! Something fishy is going on at Wendys.


----------



## NCKevin (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the investigation, Ayanla and Kathyy.

The Frosty was a medium, but the calories from fat in the small one aren't as much as I would have thought.

She has had one movement since the Frosty and it was softer than usual, of course. Naturally, it was in the park where I had to clean it up rather than at home where I don't. Usually hers are solid and easy to dispose of; nothing particularly icky about it.

bully, that was my first thought!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

It takes a whole lot of chocolate to actually kill a dog so the little bits in there shouldn't cause any big problems other than vomiting or diarrhea. 

Most likely diarrhea since it's been 3 hrs and no throwing up. Plus all the milk products in there is pretty sure to cause diarrhea.


----------



## bully (Sep 16, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> It takes a whole lot of chocolate to actually kill a dog so the little bits in there shouldn't cause any big problems other than vomiting or diarrhea.


I used to feed my dog chocolate when I was a kid. Parents hated it, and especially the mess.


----------



## NCKevin (Aug 28, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> It takes a whole lot of chocolate to actually kill a dog so the little bits in there shouldn't cause any big problems other than vomiting or diarrhea.
> 
> Most likely diarrhea since it's been 3 hrs and no throwing up. Plus all the milk products in there is pretty sure to cause diarrhea.


As of now it's been almost 20 hours, so I've probably seen the worst of it.

Thank you to everyone for your research, stories, and reassurances. Maybe I can finally get *my* Frosty!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

That's good. Who knows if my cut/paste was up to date. I was sort of surprised it actually had a lot of milk in there.

Here is the link to the chocolate chart.http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2007/10/pets/chocolate-chart-interactive


----------

